# eheim 2075



## curefan (25 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

Thinking of getting this external for a 260L tank. Seemingly it pumps 1250L/h. Am I right in thinking this should be more than enough  (it says its good for tanks up to 600L)?

Any feedback on this filter ?

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## TDI-line (25 Apr 2009)

Hi Dave,

i've got this filter, as one of two Pro 3's that i'm running on 720 litres, the flow is very good and will be great for your 260 litre tank.

It is basically the new version of the older Pro 2 2028, and the same size, near enough.

I have mine pushing through an in-line heater and co2 reactor too.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Hi Dave,
> 
> i've got this filter, _*as one of two Pro 3's *_that i'm running on 720 litres, the flow is very good and will be great for your 260 litre tank.
> 
> ...



Guys

isn't the golden rule of thumb 10x the turn over of water required or there abouts - i am assuming TDI- Line is running two pumps see above. 

Regards

Paul


----------



## curefan (25 Apr 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah Paul, the 10x rule has me thinking is it not enough for 260L, yet it is spec'ed for tanks up to 600L :? 
 :?  :?


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Apr 2009)

For the umpteenth time. Specs are meaningless. Filter manufactures are not thinking of a high tech planted tank when they design their filter, and they are certainly not thinking about our 10X rule of thumb. If this is a CO2 enriched tank your needs are best served by using the target figure of 2600LPH. Anemic flow in a planted tank is a huge contributor to so many algae problems. Get a bigger filter or supplement the flow with powerhead(s).

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (25 Apr 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm also running a Eheim Pro 3e 2078 with a Tunze Nanostream 6045 power head, but i have no idea on what my turnover is, but as Ceg states specs are meaningless, just watch were the algae grows...


----------



## curefan (25 Apr 2009)

A lot is said about poor flow/circulation contributing to algae. I have staghorn growing on a plant which is right in front of the internal filter outlet and is directly in a strong flow path :?:


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who wants to watch algea grow within the tank  :?:  :?:  :?:  - not me. I had a break out and I now where I went wrong.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Apr 2009)

curefan said:
			
		

> A lot is said about poor flow/circulation contributing to algae. I have staghorn growing on a plant which is right in front of the internal filter outlet and is directly in a strong flow path :?:


Yes but a lot more is said of poor CO2, poor nutrients and too much light being contributors to algae. All these factors work in unison. If the levels of these are marginal to adequate, then excellent flow will enhance their effectiveness. If the levels are low or nonexistent then excellent flow won't work miracles. The original post was answered in the context of filter rating relative to tank size. In order to troubleshoot the algae, flow rating would only be part of the troubleshooting and would need to be taken into account within the context of these other parameters. 

There are other issues with strong flow. High velocity water impingement is less desirable and counterproductive in many cases. When we discuss high flow rates we are really getting at moving high mass of water throughout the plant beds to replenish nutrients and to remove waste products. Pummeling a plant with high velocity flow does do damage so your observations are not surprising. It is entirely possibly that your overall flow is weak or poorly distributed but that particular location gets the brunt of the impact.

Hope this clarifies.  

Cheers,


----------



## curefan (26 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the info Ceg. Its all helpful  

Eheim 2075 is ruled out so. May have to pay out more $$$$$ for Eheim 2080   But I just might stick in my powerhead I use for waterchanges and see how I go before any rash spending!!!

Best position in tank for powerhead anyone ?


----------



## TDI-line (26 Apr 2009)

> I'm also running a Eheim Pro 3e 2078 with a Tunze Nanostream 6045 power head, but i have no idea on what my turnover is, but as Ceg states specs are meaningless, just watch were the algae grows...





> Who wants to watch algea grow within the tank  :?:  :?:  :?:  - not me. I had a break out and I now where I went wrong.
> 
> Regards
> Paul.



Sorry, i should off put if you watch where the algae grows, which is probably where there is poor flow of co2 and nutrients,  new flow could be better postioned.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (26 Apr 2009)

curefan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Ceg. Its all helpful
> 
> Eheim 2075 is ruled out so. May have to pay out more $$$$$ for Eheim 2080   But I just might stick in my powerhead I use for waterchanges and see how I go before any rash spending!!!
> 
> Best position in tank for powerhead anyone ?



Curefan

I am running a 2080 in a 217 ltr tank, OEM flow rate for a 2080 is 1700lph - I am under powered by approx. 20% - optimun / ideal flow rate for mine should be 2170lph. Even if you bought a 2080 you are still 900lph short. Option available are:

2 x tetratec Ex1200 running in parallel = 2400lph short fall 200lph
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TETRATEC-TETRA-TE ... 240%3A1318

1 x tetratec Ex2400 = 2400lph short fall of 200lph but its noisy - there is a thread regarding issues with this filter.
viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2408
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TETRA-EX2400-EXTE ... 240%3A1318

1 x Fuval FX5 = 2300 lph  = short fall of 300lph - but a big filter and there is a thread FX5 v 2080
http://www.discusforums.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7080
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fluval-FX5-Extern ... 240%3A1318

2 x Aqua Pro3 running in parallel = 2700lph - spot on if there fig.s are correct
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquapro-3SP-Exter ... 240%3A1318

Stick with what you have and add a powerhead - my personel choice would be to have two filters as I would want to filter all my water - not to filter some of the water and push the other dirty water around. To answer your question about position of power head - the diagonally opposite to your outlet pipe, other poeple may say different and I dare say they will but that my choice. 

N.B do you homework as I do before you commit yourself.

Regards
paul


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Apr 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Stick with what you have and add a powerhead - my personal choice would be to have two filters as I would want to filter all my water - not to filter some of the water and push the other dirty water around.



This is a bit misleading IMO.  You _are_ filtering all your water when using a powerhead alongside a filter.  Typically a decent power filter will be rated to at least 3-5 times the tanks volume per hour which means, on average, all the tank's water is being filtered every 12-20minutes; hardly dirty water!  Also if you are using media with a high surface area (I prefer sintered glass and expanded ceramic media as I believe they offer a huge surface area combined with a wide range of microhabitats within and on the media promoting a wide range of microfauna in the filter) then you have more than enough potential area for the micro-organisms that reduce the biological waste your tank produces.  Coupled with large regular water changes to remove the end products and waste too this means the tank's water is more than clear enough.

Therefore a powerhead isn't pushing dirty water around and the only function of extra water movement is to move the CO2 and nutrients around (and keep debris in suspension).  The only reason, IMHO, for using a second external (unless you have too small a current filter that isn't up to the job of filtering the water) is because you don't like seeing the circulation pumps in your tank.  If that's the reason you want another filter then fair enough, but I doubt you really need one to boost the filtration - just the flow.

I actually prefer circulation pumps as, because they aren't needed to be kept running 24/7 for filtration, they can simply be dedicated to the job of moving the water (and with it CO2 and nutrients) around the tank and even be turned off when the lights go off to give the fish a calmer environment overnight.  They are also much more energy efficient to use to move water around at zero static head with almost no frictional loss of flow at all.


----------



## Ross (27 Apr 2009)

I have a 2073 on my 180l tank and its great only down side is it has a slight hum to it


----------



## welshwizard (11 May 2009)

sorry to hijack post, what are the actual dimensions of the 2075, is the width 234mm or 290mm, different sites list different sizes, sorry again about hijacking


----------

